# Bruce Lee's use of Steroids.



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a great fan of Bruce Lee and have most of his books/DVD's. I am not 100% sure but with some research I have done I belive Bruce took some type of steroid for training and image purposes. I still belive he is a great martial artist and I am not bashing him for it because in his day steroids won't illegal so it wasn't seen as wrong like you and I taking creatine for example. Also in a recent book I read by linda lee's second husband talks about Bruce's use of steroids. He claims he saw prescriptions and other evidence of this around the house. I also found this online:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Bruce-Lee-Workout---Steroids-and-Drugs-the-Secrets-of-the-Bruce-Lee-Workout?&id=1721342

Bruce loved to train and he was constantly trying to improve the Bruce Lee workout program. He was what you could call a fitness freak. He involved himself in running, lifting weights, using isometrics exercise and electrical impulse to stimulate his muscles while he slept. (Bruce Lee even wanted to add speed and power during his sleep.) Bruce Lee was also very much into proper nutrition and the Bruce Lee diet consisted of taking vitamins, ginseng, royal jelly, steroids and even liquid steaks (prior to 1980s steroids were actually legal to be to take in the United States.)


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

narrrrrrrrrrrr the guy was a machine couldnt see him using roids

would go against his philosophy of keeping his body pure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I find it hard to believe as well TBH


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

the guy trained everyday and was teaching most days

as well as doing the weight 3-5 times a week

I have read most of his books/biographies etc and narrrr to me it goes against what he believed in

ie keeping the body pure/mind clear/in control etc

taking roids would go against that


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> narrrrrrrrrrrr the guy was a machine couldnt see him using roids
> 
> would go against his philosophy of keeping his body pure


You have a good point there but in his day steroids had was not known as being bad for you. This might sound stupid but for example: I take amino acid tablets and 30 years from now people found out that they give you cancer....are you saying its my thought? Don't get me wrong I am not saying in any way that he definitely used steroids but its likely he did with all the body-building research he did and was so passionate about.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

if he did they must have been fake lol, look at the size of him , he is tiny


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> if he did they must have been fake lol, look at the size of him , he is tiny


Not all steroids make you big. Some just make you cut like Bruce.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> Not all steroids make you big. Some just make you cut like Bruce.


josh you have just shown you know sweet fa about steriods winny does make you cut

diet does


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> Not all steroids make you big. Some just make you cut like Bruce.


but surely if he took steroids he would have a bit more size to him and not look like a 14 year old boy


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> josh you have just shown you know sweet fa about steriods winny does make you cut
> 
> diet does


Bruce Lee was a fitness freak. He had an amazing diet and from reading his work out routines he trained harder then anyone I know. I know its diet and cardio that cuts you but certain steroids help better with different things. And also it wasn't me who said he loved winnie.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> but surely if he took steroids he would have a bit more size to him and not look like a 14 year old boy


lol true. He was naturally skinny guy and he did a lot of cardio but like I said maybe im wrong. There is interviews of Tom bleecker on youtube he claims he looked at all Bruce's medical history.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Tyson would still have whooped him even if he did use, which he obviously didn't. In fact, Tyson would have Falcon punched him.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> i got told bruce loved winny!


...Wait until nelson mandella find outs :whistling:


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

BillC said:


> Tyson would still have whooped him even if he did use, which he obviously didn't. In fact, Tyson would have Falcon punched him.


Bruce would of finger jabbed tysons eyes to blur his vision then kicked him in the nuts to make tyson drop to his knees then roundhouse kicked him in the neck. Tyson wouldn't of seen it coming because 1, bruce is extremely fast and 2, tyson only know's boxing rules.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

you under the illusion tyson would of been able to lay a punch on him lol

narrrrr


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You're wrong, even Bruce knew there was no defense from the Falcon Punch.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

Start watching this clip on youtube from 1:00


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> if he did they must have been fake lol, look at the size of him , he is tiny


Tell that to the 8 stone Chavs, jabbing a gram of test every other day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> You're wrong, even Bruce knew there was no defense from the Falcon Punch.


The peoples elbow would end it.


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds dangerously like deification - making him into a god - Bruce Lee was human with an amazing talent and often overlooked high intelligence. He also had a huge ego and in my opinion something of an inferiority complex -(some of this cultural in origin). Steroids were newer then and Bruce was extremely open minded. To the Chinese fiddling with a Martial art, mixing in Western arts like Boxing, fencing and other non Chinese oriental systems like Thai Boxing etc, and teaching "secret" Chinese Arts of Gung Fu to Non Chinese was unheard of. To him steroids would have been a tool for perfecting his body and in some senses an equaliser allowing him to be physicly bigger. No-one knows if he took steroids - except maybe Linda Lee? - but the "his body was a temple" and "but thats cheating" arguments do not stand up.,. "Use no way as way.. Absorb what is usefull..." Bruce Lee was a pragmatist, a great thinker and innovator, he was not perfect.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

dugger said:


> Sounds dangerously like deification - making him into a god - Bruce Lee was human with an amazing talent and often overlooked high intelligence. He also had a huge ego and in my opinion something of an inferiority complex -(some of this cultural in origin). Steroids were newer then and Bruce was extremely open minded. To the Chinese fiddling with a Martial art, mixing in Western arts like Boxing, fencing and other non Chinese oriental systems like Thai Boxing etc, and teaching "secret" Chinese Arts of Gung Fu to Non Chinese was unheard of. To him steroids would have been a tool for perfecting his body and in some senses an equaliser allowing him to be physicly bigger. No-one knows if he took steroids - except maybe Linda Lee? - but the "his body was a temple" and "but thats cheating" arguments do not stand up.,. "Use no way as way.. Absorb what is usefull..." Bruce Lee was a pragmatist, a great thinker and innovator, he was not perfect.


those were my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

dugger said:


> Sounds dangerously like deification - making him into a god - Bruce Lee was human with an amazing talent and often overlooked high intelligence. He also had a huge ego and in my opinion something of an inferiority complex -(some of this cultural in origin). Steroids were newer then and Bruce was extremely open minded. To the Chinese fiddling with a Martial art, mixing in Western arts like Boxing, fencing and other non Chinese oriental systems like Thai Boxing etc, and teaching "secret" Chinese Arts of Gung Fu to Non Chinese was unheard of. To him steroids would have been a tool for perfecting his body and in some senses an equaliser allowing him to be physicly bigger. No-one knows if he took steroids - except maybe Linda Lee? - but the "his body was a temple" and "but thats cheating" arguments do not stand up.,. "Use no way as way.. Absorb what is usefull..." Bruce Lee was a pragmatist, a great thinker and innovator, he was not perfect.


Exactly! And Linda lee also stated that he used steroids after he had a back injury.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

I was in Thailand for 6 months training amongst the Thaiboxers and there was this guy who's about 5'9 and around 60kg. A few weeks before his fight at lumpinee stadium I was in his room and he had another trainer at the camp inject steroids into his buttocks(have no clue what it was but knew it was steroids). You would look at him and never expect him to be juicing because he is really skinny but with the training and diet he goes through everyday I don't think its possible to put on weight. So for those of you who say Bruce couldn't be on steroids because he was too skinny are completely wrong because its your diet which controls how the steroids work.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Bruce lee was abusing painkillers like skittles and had severe sleeping disorders, so using steroids in the 70's and 80's would not surprise me at all.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> I was in Thailand for 6 months training amongst the Thaiboxers and there was this guy who's about 5'9 and around 60kg. A few weeks before his fight at lumpinee stadium I was in his room and he had another trainer at the camp inject steroids into his buttocks(have no clue what it was but knew it was steroids). You would look at him and never expect him to be juicing because he is really skinny but with the training and diet he goes through everyday I don't think its possible to put on weight. So for those of you who say Bruce couldn't be on steroids because he was too skinny are completely wrong because its your diet which controls how the steroids work.


this, lots of small kiddies using streoids, and steroids are used in boxing, mma, muay thai, k1 etc etc, even in the low weightclasses, since steroids promotes recovery and higher RBC gives you better conditioning, ofc a 60kg boxer should not use drol and dbol.

and Bruce Lee was from china, china and ethics isn't really the norm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Linda nearly left him when she found out about him carrying on behind her back with Winny. The cheating bastard


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

One can be small and use androgens, if the training stimulus is aimed at type I fibre development as I suspect most of bruce's was (and certainly EMS during sleep causes this).

J


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Linda nearly left him when she found out about him carrying on behind her back with Winny. The cheating bastard


loool....Ashcrapper! Your picture is freaking me out!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> *narrrrrrrrrrrr the guy was a machine couldnt see him using roids*
> 
> would go against his philosophy of keeping his body pure





MarcusWright said:


> the guy trained everyday and was teaching most days
> 
> as well as doing the weight 3-5 times a week
> 
> ...





MarcusWright said:


> *josh you have just shown you know sweet fa about steriods winny does make you cut*
> 
> diet does


And the last quote shows you know sweet FA about bruce lee or what steroids can do.


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

\ said:


> Linda nearly left him when she found out about him carrying on behind her back with Winny. The cheating bastard


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks pretty awesome here


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh right mars

so i suppose bruce lee just got ripped to bits by taking winny did he!

he didnt work his ass off in gym/ have good diet/ good cardio regime??

your posts are useless mars i love the way you dis a fellow member then never quantify it!

howay if i have said something wrong here explain why!

he didnt work his ass off in gym/ have good diet/ good cardio regime??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> Oh right mars
> 
> so i suppose bruce lee just got ripped to bits by taking winny did he!
> 
> ...


think you will find the mars is one of the more clued up members around here actually pal, hes knows a thing or two about steroids too.... :whistling:


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

dudz said:


> Looks pretty awesome here


Bruce looks amazing in that pic


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont quote me, but on a documentary they stated he used to chew marijuna to cut weight, not related to steroids I know, but a drug neways. Either way, a legend in every right .


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

When people object to steroid use they normally do so on grounds that in some ways it's cheating. I don't think this is very well thought through...

Is someone who uses creatine cheating? Someone with better access to nutrition, sports science, training facilities, footwear... someone with a better genetic inheritence?

Steroids use has become linked in the collective "common sence" with bad things and as such when linked to a hero like Bruce Lee becomes a contradiction that some wont even consider. Its a bit like asking a Christian to conemplate Jesus as an armed insurgent - which there is some evidence for -it upsets an important paradigm in their minds.

Ps Father Christmas ism't real


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dugger said:


> Ps Father Christmas ism't real


yes he is.


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes he is.


..and he use dbol


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

dugger said:


> ..and he use dbol


..it was the water retention gave it away


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

only through his use of Nap 50 could Bruce actually sustain flight for up to 28 minutes during which he had epic battles with evil Robins


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Roiders will always smash a natty

Tyson was a roider

Bruce lee was a roider FACT

But a bigger ROIDER will always smash a smaller one

So

Tyson would smash Brucie

Being hard is all about amount of roids you take and gun size

Studies show this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wise words


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> Oh right mars
> 
> *so i suppose bruce lee just got ripped to bits by taking winny did he!*
> 
> ...


You tell me, i never mentioned a particular steroid.

What do you think lol.

Thats exactly what you did to josh.

How can i explain why you did wrong, only you know that  .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Roiders will always smash a natty
> 
> Tyson was a roider
> 
> ...


some interesting points raised here.

maybe we need a poll and debate to decide if they are correct.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i love all the worshippers of bruce....

how do any of you know for sure what the hell he did or didnt take??

they were legal back then so even easier to cover up as would have just been another supplement....


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Have to disagree here - Tyson bigger than Lee but in 10 years on doors I seen a lot of little guys hammer bigger ones -Dan Innosanto reckons Bruce was the fastest guy hed ever seen and even if Tyson could catch him Bruce trained trapping, grappling and gouging.

I also noticed that big guys tend to fear bigger guys while smaller people get used to it and get nasty quicker to compensate.

That said I think Tyson more aggressive - if you believe Joe Lewis, Bruce was reluctant to put his art to the test - so i going for draw!!


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

LEE WAS THE BEST.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

dugger said:


> Have to disagree here - Tyson bigger than Lee but in 10 years on doors I seen a lot of little guys hammer bigger ones -Dan Innosanto reckons Bruce was the fastest guy hed ever seen and even if Tyson could catch him Bruce trained trapping, grappling and gouging.
> 
> I also noticed that big guys tend to fear bigger guys while smaller people get used to it and get nasty quicker to compensate.
> 
> That said I think Tyson more aggressive - if you believe Joe Lewis, Bruce was reluctant to put his art to the test - so i going for draw!!


I agree with you 100%. Bruce's life and every single thing he did was about Martial Arts. He trained every part of his body and was extremely passionate about different ways on how to fight people. He was obsessed! Tyson was a good fighter but he was a sportsman and he trained to fight within rules of boxing. Steroids or no steroids, Bruce is my hero and don't think Tyson would of had a chance unless he landed a lucky punch.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> I agree with you 100%. Bruce's life and every single thing he did was about Martial Arts. He trained every part of his body and was extremely passionate about different ways on how to fight people. He was obsessed! Tyson was a good fighter but he was a sportsman and he trained to fight within rules of boxing. Steroids or no steroids, Bruce is my hero and don't think Tyson would of had a chance unless he landed a lucky punch.


Thats [email protected]

Brucie couldnt punch for sh1t

I seen all his films, Sure he takes on multiple attackers, which is impressive, But they all weigh 8st as well..

Sure, he kicks and punches them 5-6 times before they have chance to react, but thats just it:confused1: :confused1: ??? an 8 st dude taking 5 or 6 hits and still standing?? Must have the power of a girl MAX

Wheras Tyson has dropped 18st dudes time after time with a single punch..

Sure, Brucie beat Bolo young, but it wasnt easy and he had to jump on his neck to win..

Tyson is harder than Bolo young

therefore Tyson is harder than brucie


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i thought he smoked weed?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I love how your mind works Joe, it is as crazy as mine.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thought he did use cannabis googled it turns out traces were found in his stomach it was reported in his autopsy! here is a section of what i found and link to the rest of the page!

The facts of the case are this: Lee died after falling into a coma. The coroner's report was inconclusive, and medical authorities came up with five reasons for Lee's untimely death. However, they all agreed that it was caused by a cerebral edema (a swelling of the brain caused by a congestion of fluid). But what caused the edema became a matter of speculation. For the most part, the course of events on that fateful July day in 1973 can be pieced together. According to Lee's wife, Linda, Bruce met film producer Raymond Chow at 2 p.m. at home to discuss the making of Game of Death. They worked until 4 p.m., and then drove together to the home of Betty Tingpei, a Taiwanese actress who was to also have a leading role in the film. The three went over the script at Tingpei's home, and then Chow left to attend a dinner meeting.

A short time later, Lee complained of a headache and Tingpei gave him a tablet of Equagesic-a kind of super sapirin. Apart from that, Lee reportedly consumed nothing but a couple of soft drinks.

At around 7:30 p.m., Lee lay down for a nap and was still asleep when Chow called to ask why he and Tingpei had not yet shown up for dinner as planned. The actress told Chow she could not wake Lee. The ensuing autopsy found traces of cannabis in Lee's stomach, but the significance of this discovery is debatable. Some believe the cannabis caused a chemical reaction that led to the cerebral edema, but the coroner's inquiry refutes this theory. In fact, one doctor was quoted as saying that the cannabis being in Lee's stomach was "no more significant than if Bruce had drunk a cup of tea that day."

Dr. R.R. Lycette of Queen Elizabeth Hospital viewed Lee's death as a hypersensitivity to one or more of the compounds found in the headache tablet he consumed that afternoon. Although his skull showed no injury, his brain had swollen considerably, from 1,400 to 1,575 grams. None of the blood vessels were blocked or broken, so the possibility of a hemorrhage was ruled out. All of Lee's internal organs were meticulously examined, and the only "foreign" substance to be found was the Equagesic.

http://www.allbrucelee.com/article/mystery_of_bruce_lee.htm


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats [email protected]
> 
> *Brucie couldnt punch for sh1t*
> 
> ...


 :lol: , i think you need to distinguish between fiction (his films) and the reallity of the power behind a martial artists punching power.

You can't tell me that bruce's 1" punch wasn't fcuking awesome.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> josh you have just shown you know sweet fa about steriods winny does make you cut
> 
> diet does


winny helps against water retention, not know to be a cutting steroid. people just say it is, but its more to help with water


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Phil Mitchell would have 'em both.

/Thread


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: , i think you need to distinguish between fiction (his films) and the reallity of the power behind a martial artists punching power.
> 
> You can't tell me that bruce's 1" punch wasn't fcuking awesome.


totaly agree :thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

not again

so tysons ear bite was part of the rules right ?

even the best P4P small guy DOES NOT punch as hard as a proper HW - its why they have WEIGHT DIVISIONS

they had a sports science program on

guess who punched the hardest?

the boxer

guess who hit the hardest?

thai boxers knee

guess what the kung fu dude did the hardest

er not much

Bruce was impressive no doubt, but he wasnt superhuman, even the man himself said that every man was the same ie arms and legs so could be beaten

everyone gets a stonker too about how bruce was the father of MMA

no he wasnt

the Greeks did it at ancient olympics, called pankration well before anyone had heard of Hollywood or even Hong Kong

Ive been hit by some of the hardest hitting 'small people' guys with more fights than bruce has had dim sum..... in thailand and im no great fighter - but i wasnt dropped at the first hit, these boys can kick faster than most people can jab....sure there is a difference in peoples punching power but cmon, else pretty boy would be fight Haye for the HW title!

even if we 'modernise' the fighters - Bruce was what - at best BJ Penns weight MAX - as we agree MMA is the most appropriate arena - can you see bruce subbing BJ? dont make me laugh

BJ - the agreed Lighweight king, got absolutely MURDERED by GSP in the next weight division, you think BJ would beat Brock, Carwin, COleman, Kerr, Hoost, Bonjasy, Sem Schilt or anyone in either K1 or MMA at HW - ****ing hell - please guys wakey wakey

Kaewklai Kaonnorsing done it once against a tyson -esq opponent (might mo)and he was a top ranked muay thai fighter - and only once did it happen

he (bruce) stlll used kung fu kicks, kung fu type punches back when everyone else used rigid karate -

how many people employ one inch punches in the UFC or PRIDE or in the bangkok stadiums as surely if they are THAT good then SOMEONE by now would have cottoned on

even the Chinese Sanda and Sanshou fights use western boxing .....strange considering they come from KungFu land?

Bruce was an inspiration for doing things differently in a time of change in the USA

he wasnt the next comingg of Jesus.....im sure a lot get that confused


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> thought he did use cannabis googled it turns out traces were found in his stomach it was reported in his autopsy! here is a section of what i found and link to the rest of the page!
> 
> The facts of the case are this: Lee died after falling into a coma. The coroner's report was inconclusive, and medical authorities came up with five reasons for Lee's untimely death. However, they all agreed that it was caused by a cerebral edema (a swelling of the brain caused by a congestion of fluid). But what caused the edema became a matter of speculation. For the most part, the course of events on that fateful July day in 1973 can be pieced together. According to Lee's wife, Linda, Bruce met film producer Raymond Chow at 2 p.m. at home to discuss the making of Game of Death. They worked until 4 p.m., and then drove together to the home of Betty Tingpei, a Taiwanese actress who was to also have a leading role in the film. The three went over the script at Tingpei's home, and then Chow left to attend a dinner meeting.
> 
> ...


See, I refer you to my earlier post - the dirty roiding cnut


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Thats [email protected]
> 
> Brucie couldnt punch for sh1t
> 
> I seen all his films, Sure he takes on multiple attackers, which is impressive, But they all weigh 8st as well..


You said you have seen all his movies? In the Movies the fighting is not real mate, Its acting. If you do some research you will find out that there has been witnesses that have stated that on a number of occasions Bruce has been asked to fight to prove he is a true Master of what he teaches and he has won every time. Bigger, smaller or whatever. On the streets anything can happen and that's what Bruce trained every single day of his life for.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> *You said you have seen all his movies? In the Movies the fighting is not real mate, Its acting.* If you do some research you will find out that there has been witnesses that have stated that on a number of occasions Bruce has been asked to fight to prove he is a true Master of what he teaches and he has won every time. Bigger, smaller or whatever. On the streets anything can happen and that's what Bruce trained every single day of his life for.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think you should know - JW is an intelligent man with a good sense of humour and you are not:lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

JW's comment which is now quoted in my signature ended this thread ages ago. Not sure why you're even still commenting to be honest.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

noel said:


> they had a sports science program on
> 
> guess who punched the hardest?
> 
> ...


Bruce Lee started off with Kung Fu obviously because he lived in Hong Kong. When he came to USA he realised there were a lot of faults in Kung Fu and changed it. He used the boxers punch and footwork. He mixed it with Kung Fu kicks and developed ground game. He also stated the muay thai roundhouse kick is one of the most powerful kicks he has ever seen because they use the hips to kick. They call him the father of MMA because he looked at all the different Martial Arts and Mixed them(i.e. Mixed Martial Arts). So the best ideas of each would combine and make the best combat form. Your talking about sports mate. He wouldn't fight in a ring or cage because he Martial Arts teaches to hit the bulls and bite the neck. He trained every single finger so he could strike them into peoples eyes. You can not do those sort of things in a sport with rules. And forget the one inch punch, i think that was just for showing off purposes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bruce Lee is a hero of mine.

We don't know him though and we don't klnow if he took gear.

His appearance at times and in particular - his lean mass and low body fat with that mass certainly indicates to me that it is possible he used gear (unless he had amazing mezo traits which his lowish overall mass given his oriental genetics don't back up),

Look at many other superfit oriental bodytypes and you will struggle to find that "condition" on any


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think you should know - JW is an intelligent man with a good sense of humour and you are not:lol:


JW does seem like an intelligent person and we are just discussing are differences. I enjoy talking to him about this because he is coming up with some good points but what I don't like is you coming on here and tryna make a fool out of me. Be a man and stop praising other men, never praise someone too much because it makes you look weak, trust me.


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

Tasty said:


> JW's comment which is now quoted in my signature ended this thread ages ago. Not sure why you're even still commenting to be honest.


I hadn't been on this thread for a couple days now so I was just sending a comment back from what he said.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> but what I don't like is you coming on here and tryna make a fool out of me. Be a man and stop praising other men, never praise someone too much because it makes you look weak, trust me.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fedor by armbar.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry the argument of tons of traditional martial artist (usually fat blokes with very elaborate coloured uniforms) is 'i cant do my technicque as its sooo deadly'

most of early ufcs had very few rules, palm strikes, knee stomps etc (still legal in MT and MMA today) yet again dont work in reality unless your opponent is complient or unaware

yawn

im fully aware of how and where he started, and alot of his history and still wil happily argue against as an accomplished fighter - as the statement above proves

he was only a 'gym fighter' ie all of his magical techniques could only be practised in private - so he no way of actually testing them (a fight even in a 'sport' is still a good test- as you pointed out ;-)

lets take the modern warrior

say GSP

he trains thai and spars with goodd thai fighters ;-)

he wrestles with olympic wrestlers and considered competiting

he does BJJ in Brazil and in NY with Renzo and spars the best under their rules

does the same with boxing, canadian olympic team

he could do a bruce and claim sorry im only good at MMA as one sport so i wont fight under your rules

why didnt Bruce go fight boxing? why not fight in Bangkok? surely the adaptability of his art/arts mean he should be able to?

he put it together at a time when MA were all mystic and shrouded (and this has been played on)

he was an amazing athlete and skilled no doubt about it

but the rest is just idol worship over an unproven skillset


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Roiders will always smash a natty
> 
> Tyson was a roider
> 
> ...


At first i was like...... :confused1:

Then I was like...... :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> I hadn't been on this thread for a couple days now so I was just sending a comment back from what he said.


Mate you need to calm down. Take some roids, grow some guns or something. Might cheer you up


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was the whole thing behind the early UFCs was so that the Gracies could show that all these martial arts with their elaborate killer deadly moves actually didn't matter **** in a fight. I think they proved their point.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

bruce was just famous - IMO

plenty of people nick bits from other arts - call it their own

he was in the public eye, annoyed the CHinese in that he taught kung fu to westerners

the whole 'i wont fight because' is just plain crap

Brock Wrestles yet fights in the UFC, James Toney is a boxer, yet will fight in the UFC, Gracies did BJJ yet fought multi style, Tank Abbot was a bar room brawler yet put it on the line

fact is fighters fight - compete under different rules, different locations whatever- as its in their blood

bruce fought? erm

oh no he didnt in case his deadly techniques hurt someone or whatever

Royce vs Bruce was only ever going one way at UFC 1 and thats with Brucie tapping like a baby

anyway back on topic

Bruce possibly did take them as he wanted to build a perfect body, had to recover from injuries etc etc and they were legal at the time....so why not - if somethings legal youll try it generally


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

The other thing to keep in mind about the early UFC days was that Royce Gracie was about 180 lbs while Bruce Lee was 135 lbs. At 180 lbs you can hold off larger attackers when you are more skilled than them. The weight advantage between someone 180 lbs and someone 220 lbs can be negated with superior skill. At 135 lbs you would get tossed around by a heavyweight.

Its Bruce who would need the 1 lucky punch or kick, not Tyson.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its just not even worth comparing to be honest

ie not even worthy of an argument

Kit vs the Batmobile......

or

Blue Thunder vs Airwolf


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

noel said:


> its just not even worth comparing to be honest
> 
> ie not even worthy of an argument
> 
> ...


2 fantastic thread ideas my good man, I can't believe you are a martial artist and also have a sense of humour.......... I bet you never went to a proper "ninja school" where humour and man praise were seen as weakness:lol: :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ninja school was full, i tried to offer sensei a hand job but he was busy - i went off and travelled China to learn the shaolin ways and all i learned how to do was create cheap knock off electronic items and fake ralph lauren t shirts

i obviously wasnt worthy of learning the Dim Mak (death touch techniques) which are so deadly that no one can use them in a real fight

Streethawk was also quite cool

Hong Kong Phooey vs Karate Joe (BatFinks sidekick)

who takes it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> JW does seem like an intelligent person and we are just discussing are differences. I enjoy talking to him about this because he is coming up with some good points but what I don't like is you coming on here and *tryna make a fool out of me*. Be a man and stop praising other men, never praise someone too much because it makes you look weak, trust me.


you are doing a good job of that yourself by taking JW seriously :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

noel said:


> ninja school was full, i tried to offer sensei a hand job but he was busy - i went off and travelled China to learn the shaolin ways and all i learned how to do was create cheap knock off electronic items and fake ralph lauren t shirts
> 
> i obviously wasnt worthy of learning the Dim Mak (death touch techniques) which are so deadly that no one can use them in a real fight
> 
> ...


Lion-o (currently with team thundercats) vs He Man (Masters camp)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Lion-o (currently with team thundercats) vs He Man (Masters camp)


Silence Ashcrapper (that sounds a bit like "Grasshopper")...you speak Tofu poo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Silence Ashcrapper (that sounds a bit like "Grasshopper")...you speak Tofu poo


mmm poo


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

He Man all day

how about a female headliner featuring the same camps

Cheetara vs She-Ra - a good match there

also

Panthero vs Man at Arms (although maybe at the twilight of his career)

Id also like to see a few team events-

Power Rangers vs Centurians,

Gobots vs Transformer,

and also Mask vs Xmen

one man Id love to see make a comback is the legend that is 80s cartoon main man - Ulysses - the Renzo Gracie of Manga Esq cartoons

i fancy him vs any of the main character from Star Wars Clone Wars cartoon

feel he has the experience to edge them out over 5 rounds


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant see it myself....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think Akira would own everyone and everything.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

noel said:


> one man Id love to see make a comback is the legend that is 80s cartoon main man - Ulysses - the Renzo Gracie of Manga Esq cartoons


he would certainly have the best theme tune music :thumb:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

not far, Akira wouldnt fight - too many dangerous techniques for me

i could throw in Zelda of Terrahawks to make the mix interesting also


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jo 90 vs Captain Scarlet ?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Skelator or super ted?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that horrible thing that shouted loads making rocks fall all over the shop would take some beating (in Terrahawks)


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Sram? i believe.... yeah P4P ggot to be up there

Super Ted was ****, Mr Spoon would have him, as would Inspector Gadget

Skelator was way harder (and clearly on the juice too)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats him!


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

noel said:


> sorry the argument of tons of traditional martial artist (usually fat blokes with very elaborate coloured uniforms) is 'i cant do my technicque as its sooo deadly'
> 
> most of early ufcs had very few rules, palm strikes, knee stomps etc (still legal in MT and MMA today) yet again dont work in reality unless your opponent is complient or unaware
> 
> ...


Wow! I am gone for 2 hours and all these posts. Some good points you made there noel but we are talking about Mike tyson vs bruce lee. Not GSP but I do get the point your trying to make.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Josh mate you seriously need to relax.

And accept that bruce lee was a dirty roidface and would get ruined by tyson.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bruce lee actually did 10,104 press ups in one go, holds the world record. quite incredible blah blah blah


----------



## Luke198 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jackie Chang?! Firstly, it's Jackie Chan. Second; he would in no way kick Bruce Lee's ass. He may have been small, but that man was carved out of wood, I doubt anyone could even lay a finger on him. Especially Tyson! Tyson's too big, Bruce was like a bolt of lightnin!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ong Bak isnt his name - just the title of the 2 films - its Tony Jaa (as westerners call him) or Jaa Panom (as thais know him)

to be honest he is an out and out stuntman and only spent about a year doing muay boran - but like most thais grew up knowing a bit of Muay thai....

and he aint doing much at the moment as he is currently a monk.

Jackie Chan - come on - hes the man, he wrap bruce up in a towel or use furniture etc - hes a proper stuntman


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, Bruce better hope he doesn't come across Jackie Chan in a house of marbles, he'd be done for.


----------

